# Where to buy royal pythons and equitment.



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Hi All

Can anybody recommend a good site to buy a royal python from and to buy the equipment from as well, I live in Preston Lancashire if that helps.

Thanks in advance


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

North West Pets

try them, theyre in preston i think and have royals :2thumb:


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

eightball said:


> North West Pets
> 
> try them, theyre in preston i think and have royals :2thumb:


Thanks mate,
GF is now having a hard time thinking about having a snake in the house so Im looking at alternatives, Ive kept Iguanas and bearded dragons, so looking at something along those lines, Gotta say green water dragon looks pretty cool


----------



## Fleurkimber (Nov 21, 2011)

Get them on the classifieds. Leopard geckos are cool. She might like them. 


---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=50.764276,0.278748


----------

